# Will a B13 coil over kit fit a B12?



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Just wondering because I can get a set with all 4 springs off of eBay for the cost of a pair of rear OEM-style replacement springs from Moog. My rears are VERY weak and need replacing. 


Also, if these coilovers work on B12's, can you actually raise the car with them say like 1" or so? I know most people want to lower their cars, but I use mine to haul kayaks and the terrain on the way to some of the drop-offs isn't so good and a little extra ground clearance would be great.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i beilieve hybrids original setup was a gc kit for a b13. u might want to checkout the article and get the full on.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> *Just wondering because I can get a set with all 4 springs off of eBay for the cost of a pair of rear OEM-style replacement springs from Moog. My rears are VERY weak and need replacing.
> *


Even with new struts, my 4dr sags in the rear too. I'm thinkin a new set of springs, lowered or not, should level er out. How do y'all feel about replacing ONLY the rears?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

How about some replacement springs from the B12 Wagon. They should be more heavy duty and help with the kayak hauling.

It's a good idea to replace the fronts as well. Worn front springs will adversely affect you handling. Usually seen as the front of the car pitching left and right as you go over dips and bumps at highway speed.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

you can use the frt. but not to sure on the rears... the b12 has the same setup as the b13 except the spindle..now the shocks
should blot right up . just make sure when you put your new spings in you upgrade you shocks too..


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *How about some replacement springs from the B12 Wagon. They should be more heavy duty and help with the kayak hauling.
> 
> It's a good idea to replace the fronts as well. Worn front springs will adversely affect you handling. Usually seen as the front of the car pitching left and right as you go over dips and bumps at highway speed. *


The pitching was severe before the new suspension. I think all the sway bar bushings need replaced next. (sure be nice if somehow urathane ones would appear.) Springs will probably be the last weak link on the sus upgrade. Still pondering if I want to go lower. Probly not, it's already a biotch trying to get my 6'4 frame out of the car. I gotta put my hand on the ground to get out of my friends Spitfire. PITA


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Boost_boy posted on another thread that B13 bushings from Energy Suspension work on the B12. Kinda puts the brakes on a project I had planned.

These aren't coil overs but it's not a bad price. Click here.


----------

